# Unable to uninstall programs. (NSIS ERROR)



## gelliechillz (Jul 19, 2012)

When I try uninstalling programs an NSIS error will come up and won't let me continue uninstalling it. So does anybody know how to fix this problem? NSIS ERROR says: 
*"Installer integrity check has failed. Common causes include incomplete download and damaged media. Contact the installer’s author to obtain a new copy."*


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello gelliechillz & welcome to TSF :welcome:
Since this is happening with all programs, I recommend that you get your scan logs checked by our Security Team before proceeding here. Make a new thread in the *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help* forum following all instructions as posted in the *Spyware 1st Steps* page, both in my signature. If the problem still persists, post back and we'll be glad to help. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: Why do I get NSIS Error - NSIS


----------



## gelliechillz (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you think it's a virus or something? :/ Because in that case Im downloading one. Before that I removed my CCleaner antivirus because i thought it was the one giving me viruses. 

BTW, thanks for the reply


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

gelliechillz said:


> Because in that case Im downloading one.


What do you mean by that? So don't you have an anti-virus? I don't think CCleaner could have caused the problem. I suggest you get your logs cleared by the Security Team. 
If your problem still persists after that, we'll be glad to help. :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Try this: Why do I get NSIS Error - NSIS


*CCleaner* is not an Anti-Virus or Malware removal program. It merely removes Temp folders but not malware. 
What program are you trying to install? Have you follow the suggestions in the Quote? 
Due to Forum Rules we are not allowed to comment or assist in virus or malware removal. Cick on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help* and post in that forum. Try uninstalling any Anti-Virus software you have, restart and install Microsoft Security Essentials and Malwarebytes and run full scans.


----------

